# Important Information Regarding the Cruze Diesel



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

This is a link to a video from an assistant chief engineer Mike Siegrist for the chevy cruze diesel. He sits down and talks with a crew from autoline and shares some valuable information regarding the 2014 diesel. After watching this video I am convinced I need to trade in my eco. This is a must watch.

The interview begins at 27 minutes.
Chevrolet Cruze Diesel: 50 MPH at 50 MPG? - Autoline After Hours 197 - YouTube



* Maybe one of the mods wouldnt mind changing the title of the thread to something a bit more appropriate. I think the important information part might be misleading. Maybe something like video interview from autoline with a gm engineer talking about the cruze diesel.*


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Subbed for later, can't watch at work lol.

I wish the Diesel would have come last year, i would have gotten it but my Cruze is almost paid off. Can't wait too see more members on here with it to see hands on experiences.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Cruze diesel part of the video starts at 26:55 for those of you that don't want to watch the whole thing.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Notice how the GM guy (Mike Siegrist) "back-pedalled" from panelist Gary Vasilash's question of _"...BSFC sweet-spot?.." _for the diesel...and only conceding _"...50 MPH @ 50 MPG..." _statement from the panelists.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes I could tell he was definetly holding back bragging rights regarding fuel efficiency. Im assuming GM reps arent allowed to make claims of 60mpg for obvious reasons. Overall it was a great interview and I learned quite a bit about the cruze diesel. 

My question for Mike Siegrist would have been, will a manual version of the cruze diesel ever be available ? And of course his answer would have been something to they effect of not being able to discuss any future product plans.


----------

